# 4-6x9's in rear deck



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

can some one post some pics of rear decks with 4 speakers in it... i have a caddy that i'm about to redo the back deck in and want some input on different ways to do it...thanks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

4 6x9's isnt good for the overall soundstage....


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 11 2007, 12:01 PM~8528975
> *4 6x9's isnt good for the overall soundstage....
> *


What kind of 6x9's would u reccomend pit? not 4, im talkn 2... Or what kind of components would u reccomend?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Aug 11 2007, 12:01 PM~8528975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not Pit but I like the JBLT595's

they sound great and can handle more power than any other 6x9. This particular speaker costs over 500.00 years ago and the design has not changed.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 11 2007, 05:25 PM~8530688
> *Maybe so, but a for a loud sytem to bumb in the hood it's great. In a 60's Impala they LOOK great on that rear deck.
> I'm not Pit but I like the JBLT595's
> 
> ...


Well damn! Im jus talkn for my daily... Not really tryna go over $200... I seen 2 RE 6.5's with 2 tweets plus 2 crossovers for like $180... Never heard RE Components tho???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The JBL's are $130.00 off ebay.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Id go with a set of components up front in the doors and a pair of 6x9s in the rear deck and port the deck if you have subs.... Id have it faded to the front slightly. If you had 4 6x9s in the rear deck it will pull the soundstage to the rear and will sound funky not to mention it will be harder for the sub bass to get into the cabin.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i would suggest kappa 6x9 3 ways... i got 2 in my parisienne and they sound clear and amazing and give good bass... it actually sounds like u have a sub when connected to an amp.
the model is 693.7i
and there only $130 here: http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/Shop/Co...sid/0/SFV/30046

best site for audio everything is half price and brand new


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

i'm not concerned with the sound at all.... i am putting 4 infinity kappa's in the deck more or less for the look of a wall of 6x9's.... any pics... thanks for the input though


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

the 9623i kappa's


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i got them under the fabric cuz i dont like it when u see it in old cars










9623.i are nice too but they dont have crossovers.. but thats your choice


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

JBL T595'S-MR. IMPALA'S '63
























DIFFRENT CARS


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

What about a G-Body ? Any pics or info ? post'em


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Aug 11 2007, 11:07 PM~8531868
> *i'm not concerned with the sound at all.... i am putting 4 infinity kappa's in the deck more or less for the look of a wall of 6x9's.... any pics... thanks for the input though
> *


thats some riceboy shit :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 11 2007, 10:13 PM~8532271
> *thats some riceboy shit  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 If he knew what he was gonna do, wtf he ask for???


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I got 4 Pioneer 6x9's in the rear deck or my Glasshouse....im running them off a RFosgate amp, they sound loud and really clear, and they give out a tight bass


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Four T595s is what I'm going to be running in the lincoln. They dwarf the stock 6x9s :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 12 2007, 01:43 AM~8532430
> *I got 4 Pioneer 6x9's in the rear deck or my Glasshouse....im running them off a RFosgate amp, they sound loud and really clear, and they give out a tight bass
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 12 2007, 04:49 AM~8533545
> *Four T595s is what I'm going to be running in the lincoln. They dwarf the stock 6x9s  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckr looks bad!!! i lookd on ebay, cant find em :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 12 2007, 02:04 PM~8535621
> *that fuckr looks bad!!! i lookd on ebay, cant find em :angry:
> *


 This is a good seller, I bought mine at their retail store here in L.A.


http://imezak.stores.yahoo.net/t595.html


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

do you people hook them 6x9s up to an amp? maybe have them up to one 4channel amp and the front speakers to a amp and have 4 tweeters hooked up to your speaker channel i was going to try that. then have maybe 4 12s or 2 12s who knows nothing is for sure


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah I'm running my T595s with a Kicker ZX850.4


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63+Aug 12 2007, 02:39 PM~8535783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Actually since I'm not even done yet, I might just use 1 PAIR of the 6x9's for practical reasons. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Aug 11 2007, 09:07 PM~8531868
> *i'm not concerned with the sound at all.... i am putting 4 infinity kappa's in the deck more or less for the look of a wall of 6x9's.... any pics... thanks for the input though
> *


i think them 4 infinitys amplified will sound great,


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks for the pics people i like that look :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

this topic is just what I've been looking for! I won't be running a sub, and wanted to know if I can run two of the 6x9's on low, and the other two on Mid's, with maybe some nice 6's or tweets up front? All with a 4 or 6 channel amp. Just want it to sound good to me, not trying to entertain the whole neighborhood


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm running ALTEC lansing 6x9's..


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

i got a six pack of pioneer premier 6x9's in my catalina and it used to be loud as hell but now its so-so


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I just installed four of these last weekend in a Brand New Tundra. These are by far the cleanest sounding 6x9's I have ever heard. Boston SL 95  

http://www.bostonacoustics.com/car/car_pro...&product_id=263


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------

